
Show HN: Sneak Video - Docker on Azure Private Beta - alexellisuk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxvg7OMcPac
======
alexellisuk
As a Docker Captain I got early access to the Azure beta - I show you all the
inside details on setting up the preview from getting the invite-email to
deploying services live on your swarm.

Still waiting for your email? Try Swarm mode now in my Getting Started
tutorials with Docker for Mac or Windows:
[http://blog.alexellis.io/tag/swarmmode/](http://blog.alexellis.io/tag/swarmmode/)

